# General GTA Aquaria Question



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Do you think having the huge number of different forums (fora?) split by specific fish type etc helps or hinders the site? I quite enjoy finding out about different aspects of the hobby but haven't the energy to keep popping into anabantoids, lesser spotted duckfish etc to find out what's happening inb each forum. Personally I liked the PN type set up with a FW, SW (I know not big here but it's my bag) Planted and Off-Topic Lounge, maybe a newbie section and/or a FAQ section. Might also serve to build up some momentum and critical mass. What do you think?

JG


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I like this settup the most... I never look at many of the forums because I'm not interested in them. This way I can find the things that interest me without going through all the other stuff. Most of the other fish and frog forums I'm a part forums have this approach too, and I think most people like it. I think the layout of this forum is the best of all the forums I frequent. Also I find on PN if I want to find an old interesting post... it's alot harder to find, where as this forum type almost acts as an archive.

Edit: Also if you want the same format as PN just go to new post and hit last 1-2 days and it's pretty much the smae thing.


----------

